# Book Recommendation



## MikeR (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I am a practicing Mechanical Engineer. I am looking for good introductory reference text in Electrical Engineering. Basically a through technical book that does not go too deep in to EE theory. Any recommendations or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out Leonard Bobrow's Fundamentals of Electrical Engineering.


----------



## superme (Dec 3, 2008)

One of the best and most practical books I have come across is "Electrical Systems Design" by Theodore R. Bosela.

I can't say enough good things about this book. Just the right amount of theory to be useful on the job and even on the PE exam. Most electrical engineering books are much too theoretical for the real world and you just waste your time trying to find bits and pieces of information that is actually relevant.

I'm like you, I was a Mechanical engineer before becoming an electrical engineer. I learned my foundations from this book, and when I got it, all the other ee's in my section even experienced ones liked the book so much they got it also. It is the unofficial book we use to train new engineers in our group.


----------



## DMB5mil (Dec 3, 2008)

I like "Basic Electricity: Revised Edition, Complete Course (Paperback)" by Van Valkenburgh. It was written a long time ago, but is a great introduction to the subject. The author does a great job of leaving mathematics out of the discussion. The illustrations are very useful too. Highly recommended. On the other hand, I hear his follow up "Solid State Electronics" is not as good.

Take Care!


----------



## MikeR (Jan 15, 2009)

DMB5mil said:


> I like "Basic Electricity: Revised Edition, Complete Course (Paperback)" by Van Valkenburgh. It was written a long time ago, but is a great introduction to the subject. The author does a great job of leaving mathematics out of the discussion. The illustrations are very useful too. Highly recommended. On the other hand, I hear his follow up "Solid State Electronics" is not as good.
> Take Care!


Thanks for the recomendations. I will be taking the Mechanical PE in 2009 and hope to get the Electrical PE in a few years. I should add that I am planning on taking a few EE classes at the local Uni.


----------

